# New Shotgun!



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

Well, I picked up a Remington 870 Express Magnum (12ga, 18.5" barrel, 3" chamber) tonight... It's a used 870 but in near perfect condition, I picked it up for $199.00... 










Now, I'm needing some ammo suggestions... ;-)

I'm not going to do any hunting with it, strickly home defense.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Might I suggest 12 guage shotgun shells:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

scooter said:


> Might I suggest 12 guage shotgun shells:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


alright smartass... :mrgreen: actually I was thinking of taping (3) 5.56mm rds together and cramming them into the chamber and hope for the best. 

seriously though... different "12ga" load suggestions would be nice... ;-)


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

js said:


> alright smartass... :mrgreen: actually I was thinking of taping (3) 5.56mm rds together and cramming them into the chamber and hope for the best.
> 
> seriously though... different "12ga" load suggestions would be nice... ;-)


Just me, but for home defense I would go with the biggest shot(oo buck) I could lay my hands on , but I dont have any neighbors close by and "I dont think" that trees have lawyers to sue me for accidentally hitting them yet


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

js said:


> Well, I picked up a Remington 870 Express Magnum (12ga, 18.5" barrel, 3" chamber) tonight... It's a used 870 but in near perfect condition, I picked it up for $199.00...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice! You now have pistol, rifle, and shotgun. You are frickin set! Great looking gun btw.


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

http://www.theboxotruth.com/docs/bot3.htm

Your milage may vary.


----------



## M&P40 (Jan 3, 2007)

that appears to be a rifled slug barrel you've got on there. so that being said you may want to get yourself some sabot slugs to be shooting out of that...

if that is the rifled slug barrel, then im not sure that you can shoot regular shot out of it. I have the exact same gun, but i have two barrels for mine, a 26 in smoothbore and a 18.5 in. rifled slug barrel. 

just something you may want to check out.

if it is a rifled slug barrel then you need to shoot a non-rifle slug. for instance i shot a remington coppersolid sabot slug out of mine.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Good looking shot gun you got there JS. I always liked 00 buckshot for home defense. It will get the job done if you ever have to use it. Good luck.


----------



## bangbang (Jan 18, 2007)

Is that real wood on there, or composite material dressed up to look like wood? I really like they way it looks compared to the all black version of the HD 870 Express.

As for load...

Don't go smaller than #4 buck...

Also, where do you live? How close are your neighbors? Do you have others in the house with you? All of this should be addressed before you standardize on a load. 

I also recommend that you buy a box of #1, #4, and 00 ammo, and head to the range. All three of those loads should stop an intruder...look for spray pattern that you like the most.

If you decide to get Reduced recoil, you are limited to #4 or 00...for some odd reason, you cannot get #1 in a reduced recoil...nobody I have seen makes it.


----------



## madmag (Jan 29, 2007)

I like and use the reduced recoil 00 buck from Remington or Federal in my 870. You lose a little energy do to the reduced recoil...but not much. Makes a big difference when I practice. I don't get beat so hard I flinch. Trouble is you cannot find at just any store....but it's out there.


----------



## rob61590 (Dec 21, 2006)

go with 000 buckshot.


----------



## M&P40 (Jan 3, 2007)

can you shoot buckshot out of a rifled slug barrel???


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

bangbang said:


> Is that real wood on there, or composite material dressed up to look like wood? I really like they way it looks compared to the all black version of the HD 870 Express.


It's real wood.



bangbang said:


> Also, where do you live? How close are your neighbors? Do you have others in the house with you? All of this should be addressed before you standardize on a load.


I'm out in the country... no neighbors


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

js said:


> I'm out in the country... no neighbors


I would go with 00 buck then, if ya miss the intended target(BG) there will be less damage to the rest of the room:mrgreen: , bigger holes but a lot less of 'em:smt023


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Great find, JS!


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

She is a beauty. 

WM


----------



## rob61590 (Dec 21, 2006)

here you go! http://www.shotgunworld.com/bbs/index.php


----------

